# Initial Setup and Using the Masterbuilt Vertical Propane Smoker



## tt ace

Since I posted a review of the Masterbult Vertical Propane Smoker on November 11th, I have received several questions about how to setup and use. There are bits and pieces of the proper information all over the Forum as well as the internet. Between my experience and other relevant sources, I have put together the following to hopefully provide others, especially Newbies, with setup instructions and relevant tips.

Before you start get a roll of aluminum foil. I recommend the 18" wide as it can be used for the following procedures and makes wrapping meats much easier.

First do not use the provided chip pan as it is! The slots in the bottom allow flames to enter the pan and light whatever is in the pan.  This was a patent gone bad!







	

		
			
		

		
	
                    
	

		
			
		

		
	







This is how I solved the problem. First cut three pieces of aluminum foil about 4 1/2 inches long and fold each one several times.







Place a piece over the inside of the chip pan over the slots, pressing the center part of the foil into the slot.







Cut a piece of aluminum foil which will fill one of the chip pan sections with enough to tuck into the slot areas. Place in the section, making sure some goes into the slot section.






	

		
			
		

		
	
                 
	

		
			
		

		
	







Do this for all three sections, then put another layer in all three sections. Cut a small piece and fold it a couple of times and tuck it into the center, wrapping some of the foil around the slot covers. this will help lock the other foil layers in place.







I have found this will help prevent flareups. Occasionally I will replace the foil. This sure helps to keep the pan clean!

The next step is to foil the bottom of the water pan. This is where the use of the wide foil really comes in handy. Wrap the foil around the pan and trim off the foil that goes over the rim into the pan. Make sure you always foil the water pan before you use. If you are planning a dry smoke, i.e. no water in the pan, foil the inside of the pan.






	

		
			
		

		
	
               
	

		
			
		

		
	







Before you use the smoker the first time, you should season it. Put a couple of wood chunks or a cup or two of chips in the chip pan. If chips are used, I highly recommend that you soak the chips for at least an hour before using them. Do not put any liquid in the water pan for this operation. After seasoning, you can use whatever liquid you like in the water pan. Open the door and light the smoker with the flame setting as shown.







Now turn the temp setting down to the area as shown in the next photo. I have found that if you leave the setting on high, you run a very high risk of flareups. This setting allows for a fairly quick heating without that risk.







Let the smoker temp get to about 200 and smoke for 2-4 hours. Your smoker is now ready to make some of the best meat you will ever taste.! When smoking, you do not have to wrap anything in foil or to put in charcoal. Some people like to put in a piece of charcoal, but I have not found any difference in taste and you still get a good smoke ring in your meat without it.

If you want good, consistent results, you need to be able to monitor your smoker temps. Some people have found the temp gauge on the smoker to be accurate, but most of us have found it is way off. In my case it was off 20-50 degrees. A cheap way to get a good accurate reading is to use an oven thermometer which is placed inside on a rack.







This gives you good readings, but you must open the smoker door to read it. I highly recommend you get a remote thermometer. I am using the Maverick ET-732 and really love it. You can get decent results by using cooking times for meats, but for more reliable and better results, use a good meat thermometer. Once again I recommend getting a remote meat thermometer to avoid having to open the door to get readings. Again the Maverick ET-732 reads both the smoker temp and also provides a probe to put into a cut of meat. There are other good units, but after reading reviews and inputs from other smokers, this is what I bought and use.







Maverick ET-732 with smoker temp wire in place. Note that I ran the wire through the hole in the stack.







Smoker probe in the smoker. I usually put it in a back corner on one of the upper shelves.  I run the smoker and food wires behind the racks, so the racks can be pulled and pushed without affecting the probes. 

We always have storage problems, i.e. where to keep our chips and/or chunks, tools, etc. A low cost way of doing this is to go to Family Dollar, Walmarts, etc. and purchase some storage bins. Pictured is what I am using.







Here is a picture of my Masterbuilt Vertical Propane Smoker. This smoker is not insulated very well, so I insulated it as shown. For the instructions go to http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112976/insulating-a-propane-smoker and you will find how I did it.  Also note that I have surrounded the bottom with bricks to form a wind break as I found that high winds affected the flame, including blowing it out.







For ideas and problem resolutions, a search of this forum will provide invaluable help. The people on this forum are here to help and will provide you all the enouragement you will ever need. In fact, I am sure others will fill in some of the gaps here.  Let me know if I can answer any more questions or be of more help.


----------



## pops6927

Great step-by-step and very detailed!  A great contribution to the forum!  Thank you for the post and I'm sure it will be a great help and timesaver to the owners!


----------



## SmokinAl

I really like the bricks around the bottom idea. I'm going to do that to my Smoke Vault!

Thank-you!


----------



## tt ace

The bricks definitely help.  The windbreak will help almost any kind of smoker, allowing enough air in but keeping the wind from affecting the flame, charcoal, or whatever.  Probably would not make any difference for an electric smoker.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you like it SmokinAl.


----------



## scooper

TT Ace,

Thanks for the tutorial on the chip pan.  I cannot stand it's design, yet I was too lazy to hammer the raised pieces down. 

I have been wrapping the wood chunks in foil, but that uses way too much foil.

Going to do this to the chip pan for today's turkey.

Thanks!


----------



## tt ace

Scooper glad you like what you see.  This method of foiling the chip pan has really worked for me.  I have an occasional flareup if I let the pan get too hot.  I have found that having a spray bottle with water near is always a good idea.  However, if there is a flareup, I find that spraying the flames down quickly the first time or two seems to eliminate any flareups from that point on, including on future smokes.  Doesn't happen often though.  Just monitor the temps and if you see a sudden rise in temps, check to see if you have a flareup.  Another reason I recommend the remote thermometer.  Have a great Thanksgiving and a better smoke!


----------



## minden man

TT Ace said:


> Scooper glad you like what you see.  This method of foiling the chip pan has really worked for me.  I have an occasional flareup if I let the pan get too hot.  I have found that having a spray bottle with water near is always a good idea.  However, if there is a flareup, I find that spraying the flames down quickly the first time or two seems to eliminate any flareups from that point on, including on future smokes.  Doesn't happen often though.  Just monitor the temps and if you see a sudden rise in temps, check to see if you have a flareup.  Another reason I recommend the remote thermometer.  Have a great Thanksgiving and a better smoke!




I know it has been mentioned before, but a #8 cast iron pan set onto a grate from a gas stove is really the ticket to keep the temperatures solid. The pan holds temperature terrifically and the chunks burn a long time. I loaded mine with "fist sized" chunks and got good solid smoke for about two hours. I got a large foil roaster pan and filled it half way with water and after two hours I still had about half of the water left. I am smoking a 16 pound brined turkey today, and can't wait to see how it turns out. This only the second time I have used the smoker (I very recently bought it)  and I am sure I will get great results. The fist smoke was four brined 4-1/2 pound chickens, and they were just great. I followed the suggestions of the members here and only had a "wisp" of smoke, and the chickens were not as smokey as I would have liked. But, the next day the chickens tasted more smoked and I'm not quite sure why but that is okay with me. I really do recommend this smoker to others. There is enough room to smoke at least 12 tri-tips. I would have said 16, but the giant water pan uses the bottom rack. I didn't even bother to check the factory thermometer, I pulled it out and used a remote reading thermometer that I knew was correct. The wind is blowing here in Nevada, and the smoker is holding 225 F like a champ. Happy turkey day!


----------



## scooper

I was wondering what I could support a cast iron skillet with.  Thanks, Minden Man.  That will be my next scavenger hunt item.  I use a disposable 1/2 hotel pan for the water pan.  It squeezes right into the rack the small factory one goes into.  I put a 1/2 gallon of water and it's only 1/2 full. 

For now the foil on the chip pan is working great, Ace!  I have the smoker riding at around 285 - 290 with the turkey parts in.  The apple and cherry wood that usually burn up quick are giving great TBS right now.  Doesn't the spray bottle stir up ashes when you spritz a flare up?

I use the Maverick dual probe.  I love being able to know the temp from inside the house.  The factory therm is usually accurate, but I still prefer the digital.


----------



## tt ace

Scooter, glad the foil is working.  I have not had a problem with the ashes when I spray a flareup.  As far as the cast iron skillet, yes it would work fine.   If you do use the skillet, I have seen a couple of places where it is just put on top of the present chip pan. I haven't tried that but it should work fine.  However, I have found that using the foil has solved the problem.  The wood chunks last a very long time and give off a good smoke.  I have seen the complaints about the small water pan, but I find that the water lasts quite a long time in it as is and I don't lose shelf space.  By the way, Scooter the water pan holds a gallon just like the 1/2 hotel pan.  Here is a tip I did not include in the original writeup.  Get a pair of Ove Gloves.  They are much more flexible than most other gloves and you can handle even a hot chip pan or skillet.  They make it easy to put in more chips/chunks while rotating the pan or putting more wood in a skillet with them still in the smoker.


----------



## kielbasa kid

TT Ace,

What is that outside insulation????  I hope it isn't foil faced styrofoam house wall insulation.

Rich


----------



## scooper

I don't lose any space with the aluminum water pan.  It fits right in the rack I took the factory one out of, and is just a tad taller.  I don't cook down that low, so no lost space.  I guess I like it because there's no clean up.  Use it then chuck it.  Although the factory one will probably hold enough water now that I don't have a bonfire below it.

I agree, the foil on the chip tray really works.  If the chip pan rusts out before the smoker, then I will use a skillet.  And I am loving the mileage I'm getting out of the wood chunks now.  I owe you a bag of hickory for that!

Thanks for the tip on the gloves.  Adding them to my x-mas list now.


----------



## tt ace

Kielbasa Kid.  No that is not foil faced styrofoam house wall insulation.  This insulation is found back in the plumbing section for covering hot water heaters, etc.  It has a layer what looks like a bubble wrap in the middle with a layer of foil on both sides.  It works great!  You will find the complete instructions at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112976/insulating-a-propane-smoker#post_716376. 

Scooter, glad the foil on the chip pan worked for you.  It has really been great for my smokes as well.  Someday I will take you up on a bag of Hickory.  I have oak, alder, mesquite, and various fruit woods that have been given to me.  However, there is no place around here that grows Hickory.  I have found the best place to buy it is a either Loews or Home Depot.  The Ove Gloves really work well.  They make things much easier without fear of burning your hand or fingers.  I am really pleased that you found something of use in this tutorial.


----------



## bakerman

T T Ace,

Thanks! That was really helpful. 1st smoke is in progress.


----------



## tt ace

Good luck on your first smoke.  Be aware that it is habit forming!  Let me know how it goes.  Don't forget to post pictures!


----------



## kielbasa kid

Thanx TT

KK


----------



## bakerman

No pix sorry I was way too busy watching football. However 1st smoke worked out okay. I pulled the chickens too early and had to finish in the oven. At least I understand a bit better on how to prepare ahead of time.I got started too late and my birds were not done until 9. Plenty of smoky flavor though. We are going to eat them tonight.

I did notice my door thermometer was over 20 degrees high. This attributed to the lengthy cook time. I put an oven thermometer inside and once I got the smoker up to 250 degrees it was okay.

I did have one bird that would not go above 150 degrees on the meat probe. The chicken right next to it was 160, weird huh.

Thanks to this forum I now know how to attain TBS and next smoke will be a lot less nerve wracking.

I'm gonna do ribs next. Should be a lot less work and worry.

B


----------



## tt ace

Not bad for your first smoke.  The stall can happen at different temps for varying lengths of time on different pieces of meat.  There are many reasons for this occurrence.  However, it is the end result that counts!  Good smoke, Good food!!! 

If you are going to smoke ribs, I recommend the spareribs.  They have more meat and more flavor than babybacks, though babybacks are not a bad choice either.  Take a look at the 3-2-1 method (2-2-1 for babybacks), i.e. 3 hours smoke, 2 hours wrapped, and 1 hour unwrapped.  Works great for me!

The important part is that you have now joined the Clan of the Smoking Fanatics!!!!!


----------



## hernando

Ah, just what I was looking for. Just acquired one of these smokers today (Wait til the wife finds out) for an unbeatable deal and knew there were a few issues with the wood flaring up. With this being the single door model, do yall notice a huge loss of temps when adding wood/water?


----------



## scooper

Ace,

I did some spares (trimmed to St. Louis) last night in the MGS with the foil lined chip pan.  No spritz, no foil.  Just 5.75 hours at an average of 215 smoker temp.  TBS was perfect.

Wife and I both agreed they were the best I have ever made.  Very moist and tender, with a slight pull to them.  I don't foil because I don't like them soft.  They were perfect!

Thank you again!

Scott


----------



## scooper

Hernando said:


> Ah, just what I was looking for. Just acquired one of these smokers today (Wait til the wife finds out) for an unbeatable deal and knew there were a few issues with the wood flaring up. With this being the single door model, do yall notice a huge loss of temps when adding wood/water?


It does drop but it recovers quickly.  Especially if you do like I do and crank the burner all the way up for 30 seconds or so.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





It's a great smoker.  I really like mine.  I've done an all night pork butt, and it stayed fine all night.  I had a major thunderstorm pop up during a chuckie smoke.  Winds were gusting to 35, raining sideways, and the burner never blew out.


----------



## tt ace

Hernando, you obviously get some loss when you open the door.  However, the recovery time is very quick and hasn't caused me any problems. If you think the recovery time is taking a little too long, turn it up a little and then adjust when it gets back to the proper temp.  I also have the single door.  You will like your new smoker!

Scooter, it looks like you have hit the right combination.  Once again I am happy that the foiled chip pan is working for you.  Nothing like a smoke that comes out like you want it!!!!


----------



## bakerman

Okay so the good news is my chickens turned out great! I followed the instructions and brined them for 4 hours. Shoved the 1/2 can of soda up each chicken's  cavity and oiled 'em up. Put a store bought rub on one and a self made dust on the other. Next time I will put the rub UNDER the skin. I've read that is even better tasting.

I couldn't believe how moist the meat was. Even after a day in the fridge it was still tender and smoky. I feel  for my wife cause she had to listen to me obsess over the details of why I did all the prep. Her quote was " Seems like an awful lot of work for two chickens". Then last night she snatched a piece of meat while I was carving the birds up. Ultimate payoff for me she said " That tastes better than my  turkey"

I really was happy after all the worry about following the recommendations on prep, smoke, temp and time. Next time I will plan better and start sooner. Had I brined the birds the day before and fired up the smoker at 10 am instead of 4 pm it would have made for a great day of football and food.

BTW I purchased a 8" skillet at Walmart for the apple chunks, (chips burn up too quick) and that worked out fine. I set it directly on top of the supplied chip pan an had no flare ups. I only replenished the water once and was able to adjust the temp after about an hour. The door thermometer was way off so I put an oven thermometer inside the cabinet. I may have to invest in one with a remote probe to stem the door opening to check. That most likely attributed to the length of the smoke.

My only complaint was the skin, very rubbery. I will try a few things next time to crisp it up a bit. Many thanks to T T Ace for this thread. As my freind the Monster said "Smoke Goooood"

L8r

B


----------



## tt ace

Thanks.  The skillet should work well for you.  I haven't needed one yet.  Hope I don't!!  There are a lot of great ideas and techniques for smoking chicken in the forum.  The main thing is to smoke at higher temps if you want crispier skin.


----------



## sjsamson

Ace (and all!),

I can't thank you enough for the detail you laid out in your thread.  I'm as green as it gets when it comes to smoking, just bought my 'rig' (leaning the lingo!) last week.  I'm so green I had no idea where the wood chips went, Masterbuilt manual was fine for assembly but had nothing for use!  I seasoned it then couldn't figure out why my chips burned out so fast, so when xmas morning comes around and I'm smoking a turkey for my in-laws I will do your foil trick.  You saved my butt big time, ordering pizza would have been bad news!!

Thanks again for sharing your knowledge!

steve


----------



## tt ace

Thanks for the great comments.  There is a lot of great help on this forum and I am glad I could provide some myself.  A couple of hints/ideas when you smoke the turkey.  I found a temp of around 290 works well.  If you are not brining the turkey, do what I have been doing and go to the store and buy a bottle of Lemon Pepper Marinade.  Use it on the turkey overnight and then put on a good rub in the morning.  If you can, monitor the temperature of the turkey, rather than trying to do it by time.  Good luck on the Christmas dinner!!


----------



## papagrizz

Great tutorial TT Ace!


----------



## brucec

I just recently received the Masterbuilt 20050611 as a gift, and this site is a godsend since Masterbuilt is so skimpy on their instructions.

Just one question on the foil in the chip pan:  Is there a reason why you have to foil it the way you've described, as opposed to simply layering foil over the whole pan?

Thanks!


----------



## tt ace

You can foil the whole pan but you waste a lot of the space for the chunks/chips.  Also I found that because the slots were not blocked the flames made the foil/pan too hot and still caused flareups.  Hope this helps.


----------



## doyouloveit

To the original poster....I used your suggestion on the wood chip pan for the MasterBuilt vertical propane smoker I just purchased and it worked great.  I also glued a gasket rope and it has done a great job as well.

Thanks for your tips.


----------



## tt ace

Glad you found the tutorial helped you.  The gasket seal works great to keep in the smoke.  Happy smoking!!!


----------



## doyouloveit

TT Ace said:


> Glad you found the tutorial helped you.  The gasket seal works great to keep in the smoke.  Happy smoking!!!


It did very much so.

I smoked a 7 pound boston pork shoulder over the weekend.  Pretty good for the first try.  I first had trouble keeping the temp (purchased a Maverick thermometer) but I was able to keep it between 240 and 250 for most of the smoke.  I do think I got a little wood chunk happy and put too many on and too soon....there was some significant white smoke for the first several minutes after I stoked the wood chip tray.  So that is something I need to work on. 

Do I continue to put wood chips for the first several hours of the smoke when the smoke stops?

Also, when I first started the smoke I filled the water pan about half with hot water and it was empty by the end of the smoke.  Do I refill during the smoke? 

Thanks.


----------



## tt ace

I always fill the chip pan when I start the smoke.  Do not worry about the amount of initial smoke.  Keep refilling wood chunks for at least half the projected time of the smoke, adding more according to your taste.  I like more smoke on my meat so I add more wood chunks well into the smoke.  I recommend getting a pair of Ove Gloves.  That allows you to handle the pan without worrying about getting burned.  You can also rotate the pan while it is still in the smoker and add chips/chunks without removing the pan.

I fill the water pan to almost full when I start.  You do not need to use hot water except when it is really cold outside.  I refill the pan when I see it is getting low.  I have a gallon pitcher which I use to add more water.  Also consider using such things as a cup of wine, apple juice, rum, etc. in the water.  This will help add a little more flavor to whatever you are smoking.

Try dropping your temp on to 225-230 degrees.  It will take longer but will make for more moist meat.  If you are just going to slice and eat the pork, take the internal temp to 145 degrees.  If you are pulling the pork, take it to 185-190 degrees.

Keep smoking!!!


----------



## doyouloveit

TT Ace said:


> I always fill the chip pan when I start the smoke.  Do not worry about the amount of initial smoke.  Keep refilling wood chunks for at least half the projected time of the smoke, adding more according to your taste.  I like more smoke on my meat so I add more wood chunks well into the smoke.  I recommend getting a pair of Ove Gloves.  That allows you to handle the pan without worrying about getting burned.  You can also rotate the pan while it is still in the smoker and add chips/chunks without removing the pan.
> 
> I fill the water pan to almost full when I start.  You do not need to use hot water except when it is really cold outside.  I refill the pan when I see it is getting low.  I have a gallon pitcher which I use to add more water.  Also consider using such things as a cup of wine, apple juice, rum, etc. in the water.  This will help add a little more flavor to whatever you are smoking.
> 
> Try dropping your temp on to 225-230 degrees.  It will take longer but will make for more moist meat.  If you are just going to slice and eat the pork, take the internal temp to 145 degrees.  If you are pulling the pork, take it to 185-190 degrees.
> 
> Keep smoking!!!


Thanks again for the tips.  I did a pulled pork, pulled it @ 165, wrapped in foil and finished it in the oven @ 230 degrees until it reached 195 and let it set for an hour. I also spritzed the butt about every hour with apple juice which I think might have been too much.

Trying ribs this weekend.  

I used Pecan and Apple wood chunks...do you recommend mixing the two or sticking with one type of wood?


----------



## tt ace

For pulled pork I do not wrap it in foil.  That keeps a good bark on it.  I take it to about 180-185 and let it sit.  I also spritz about every hour to hour and a half.  Sometimes I use straight apple juice, sometimes apple juice and rum, and sometimes wine.  all make a good mop which will keep the moisture.  I rarely use just one kind of wood.  I like to mix regular hard wood (hickory, mesquite, oak, etc.) with some kind of fruit wood. 

For the ribs, use one of two cooking methods.  For Spareribs, use 3-2-1 (3 hours smoking, 2 hours in foil, 1 hour in the smoker with the foil opened).  For baby backs, use 2-2-1.

I usually add some of my mop over the ribs when I foil them.  You can use some BBQ sauce at that time also.  Post some Q-view of your meats!!

Sounds like you are getting hooked on smoking like me!!!


----------



## doyouloveit

I'm a rib novice, so what would you recommend for my first rib smoke (i.e., type of rib, method, etc.)?  I was going to do the Johhny Trigg method (parkay, brown surgar) for the 2 hour part of the smoke.

275 degrees for the 2-2-1?

What temp for the 3-2-1?

Are St. Louis ribs a good choice?

Thanks again.


----------



## tt ace

St. Louis ribs would be OK. I would recommend a rack of spareribs.  The are the ones normally used in competitions as they smoke really well.  You can't argue with Trigg's ribs.  I recommend marinating the ribs the day before.  You can either coat the ribs with the rub or go get a bottle of garlic/herb or lemon pepper marinade and marinate overnight.  If you use the bottle marinade, wipe off the excess and put rub on the ribs before you put them in the smoker.  Do not forget to remove the membrane!!!!  You will fall in love with the taste.

Temp is still in the 225-240 range for either method.  The reason for the different times is that baby backs cook faster than spareribs.  Remember we are slow cooking.


----------



## schroomer

Just moved from Seattle to buy a retirement home in Maine. Since winter is some of my favorite time to smoke, cold temps will be the new norm for smoking. So, when my wife told me she just bought me a Masterbuilt Vertical Smoker to replace the Little Chief I left behind in Washington, I started looking for info on setup and usage. I was wicked happy when I found your posts. I have cut and pasted this setup info as well as the insulating blanket post into a booklet that I will continue to add to over time based on my own findings, and the great posts I am finding on this site. This is my first post and I look forward to sharing my experiences smoking in Downeast Maine. Can you say Applewood Smoked Lobster??? Thanks to all for sharing.


----------



## krullion

Hi, just got me the same Masterbuilt vertical gas smoker. It's seasoning now. I am glad I googled for info on this chip pan. When I lit it and saw the flames pouring in to it, I was thinking... how the h*ll? Anyway, I can do the foil, or the #8 skillet. Anyone have a preference? I assume I can just set the skillet right on the three tents of the chip pan??

---Edit---

I added the foil and notice that when we block the holes in the chip pan, the flames want to come up around and through different holes in the heat sheild. Just wanted to make sure this is OK. Looking at pics and reading above... we are totally blocking the flames from coming in to the chip pan, correct?

Also, why cover the bottom of the water pan? Just wondering. Thanks a lot.

Jason


----------



## pigalicious

I'd also like to know some of the "why's", Krullion.  Just did my first smoke with my new Masterbuilt XL.  Taste was pretty good but a bit too much smoke for my taste.  I had one heck of a time achieving TBS, never fully got there...lucky I live out in the sticks or the fire department may have been called!!! 

I spent a good part of last night searching this site and reading to figure out how to get better next time.  The hints from TT Ace, amongst others are much appreciated.  I'll be stopping off to pick up the next cut of meat, some chunks, and maybe a cast iron pan to test along with the foiling of the stock chip pan.  I think I'll also pick up some stove gasket to seal up the door a bit.  Also ordered a Taylor dual probe thermometer from Amazon that should be here tomorrow.

I'm willing to accept any other hints/direction I've not yet thought of or found via search.  Thanks to all!

Best Regards, Bill


----------



## pigalicious

I followed the advice on foiling the pan and it was perfect for stopping the flames from catching the chips on fire.  I was smoking a big batch of wings, it was ~24 F outside and I noticed I could not get the temperature over 210 F.  I then realized that, on my unit anyway, blocking the flames from coming through the pan also blocked them from entering the firebox.  Once I shifted the pan off center, the temperature jumped up and everything started to operate as expected...the wings werr great and thanks to all for the tips on injecting the Frank's buffalo sauce!

I then cut up a 1" thick patio block to act as a spacer for the pan.  This solved the problem of blocking the flames/heat for the box and allowed the chips to be evenly heated and now I know what y'all mean by TBS!

With all your help (Bearcarver, Chef Jimmy J, TT Ace, S2K9K, to name a few) my third trip to the smoker was two six-pound prime ribs and baked spuds for the family Christmas dinner!  Sorry about no pictures but this all turned out fantastic!  Not a spec of left-overs...holy smokes (pun intended) the compliments were something else and I owe it to you guys.  We're going to have to do this again soon as we've never tasted prime rib like this...fantastic!  Thanks for all the guidance...I've still much to learn but we can't wait to figure out what to try next!

Merry Christmas to all...Pigalicious


----------



## joe442

Trying my first smoke today with one rack of baby backs and planing to put a cut up chicken in half way through the 2-2-1 method. I have the masterbuilt pro and I followed instructions for the foil and seasoned about a month ago. I fired it up to a steady 232. All of a sudden I see the temp on the iphone blowing past 300 deg and then by the time I got out there temp was off the chart 400+ (most the igrill can read)

All my chunks were on fire. Had to take the pan out and dump them. Should I have changed the foil after seasoning?

At this point, about 45 minutes in, only using a few chunks. Got the temp down but still working on getting it at a steady 230. Keeps going down around 210 then I get it going back up but shooting past 250. As I write this I think I have a steady 238.

About the chunks. I did not wet them. I got them from Walmart, cheap like $5 for a 540 cu. in. bag.

Now at a steady 230, dropped 8 in the last five minutes. Another peek and now at 233. Waiting a few minutes before sending this and still 233. I think I can relax now.

Main question. Why my big fire?


----------



## Dutch

When using chunks, you only need to use a couple of  pieces that equal the size of a tuna can. Plan on adding a couple of pieces about every 45-60 minutes. 
Soaking your chunks before putting them in the smoker will create steam before they actually start smoking~I don't soak chunks for that reason.  As for the big fire? Too much wood smouldering and when you opened the door the influx of fresh air (oxygen) caused the flair up.


----------



## warsmokeeagle

I smoked a Boston butt the other day (my first try with that).  I added a couple of wood chunks every 45 minutes or so to keep a good smoke going. I made the foil modifications to my tray and only had one flare up over 9 hours (I think I filled the water pan too full and some grease made its way into the wood pan). I ended up using a whole bag of apple wood chunks during the day. Should I have emptied the pan of the ashes every so often?  Everything tasted great (butt, ribs and burgers), but I don't want to do something that's ill-advised. Thanks for all the help. People think I'm a smoking genius now!  I told them I just know how to read. Ha!


----------



## tt ace

I am happy that so many of you are finding the instructions helpful.  To Joe442, you did not need to season the smoker with the pan foiled.  That may have contributed to the problem.  I would have redone the foil.  However, you do not need to redo the foil after every smoking session.  Warsmokeeagle - you do not need to continually add chunks for the whole smoke.  I usually only add chunks about every hour for about half of the projected smoking time.  Some say that two hours is all you need as the meat will not take any more smoke after that.  Experiment and see what works for you!!  The best part is when the friends and relatives love the results!!!


----------



## warsmokeeagle

Thanks for help. I love this site!


----------



## brucec

My Masterbuilt vertical smoker's instructions specifically say not to use chunks - only chips.  I see that a lot of guys here are using chunks with these smokers, anyway.  Anyone know why they don't want you to use chunks?  I can't see how it would do any damage.


----------



## tt ace

Brucec, I never saw that in any of my instructions.  Is your smoker a propane model?  I rarely use chips any more.  Chunks are the way to go.  They last a lot longer and provide better smoke.  You do not need to soak the chunks either.  By the way, I found that the best place to buy chunks locally was at Home Depot or Lowes.  :grilling_smilie:


----------



## motokid

DSCN3486.JPG



__ motokid
__ Feb 4, 2013


















DSCN3485.JPG



__ motokid
__ Feb 4, 2013






Newb here. Just bought mine. Seasoned it Saturday, smoked some salmon and chicken breasts in it yesterday. Wildly hooked. 

I broke the rulz and did use hickory chunks. 

Why would the manufacturer state NOT to use chunks? 

Is it because of the crappy design of the chip pan perhaps? 

I did the tinfoil trick and it worked very well. I will look for a cheap used cast iron frying pan at flea market and an old gas burner trivet. 

I also plan to insulate mine as I've seen posted here too. You guys are awesome.

So what is the deal with wood chunks? 

I


----------



## brucec

I've got the propane model.  It only has one door, not double like motokid's, but otherwise the same type.  That's the same thing my instructions say:  "Never use wood chunks."


----------



## warsmokeeagle

I believe they recommend chips or pellets because of the open slots in the wood pan. Without the modifications talked about in the forum for those smokers (foil or replace with an iron skillet), chunks catch fire rather than just smoking. You could probably use chips without the modifications. I can find chunks easier, and I've used them with the modifications with no problem.


----------



## motokid

Hmmm.... I would think the smaller chips would catch fire quicker than the larger chunks. 

At any rate - I used a combination of chips and chunks in mine (with the tin foiled pan trick) and it worked wonderfully.


----------



## warsmokeeagle

What I was trying to say is that I think the flames don't get to the pellets because they stay where the flames don't touch them - under the flames - and there isn't as much body to a pellet to burn. The chunks stand up enough that the flames hit them and set a good sized piece of wood on fire.


----------



## tt ace

Who knows why the manufacturer said do not use chunks.  That does not make much sense.  Go ahead and use the chunks as they are much easier to use and last a lot longer than the chips.


----------



## no peek n

I have the MB XL Gasser, and have only used Chunks, Chips burn out to fast and catch fire, and you'll have to open the door to much, I put a good chunk on about the size of can of ground pepper,in













IMG_0013.JPG



__ no peek n
__ Feb 21, 2012






 and I get a TBS, for about a Hr or so, then wait another hour in a half, and put one more chunk on (so on and so forth)..do your self a favor (go get a cast iron pan and save yourself a LOT of greaf, and plus the pan will help in retaining the heat when you open and close the door for chucks or sprittzing your meat..Motokid this is for you too, I have done a LOT.!!!!!!!. A Lot. of smokes on my MB,and others as well, If you want to get the gasser dialed in, and get good results, K.I.S.S...And get the MAV ET-732...You will thank me (us) later...

Gary


----------



## brucec

Gary:

What do you set your cast iron pan on?  I thought about setting it on the existing chip pan, but wasn't sure that would work very well.


----------



## no peek n

Yes right on top of the chip pan,just heat up the smoker for about 20min or so while you are Prep'n you Vittles to go in, then right after you get everbody in the pool toss the chunks on and Close the door, You should see smoke starting in about 10 min's or so....puttin the pan on top keeps it little farther away so it kinda smolders the chucks, and they last alot longer,and still gives enough room for ventilation, It has worked perfect, just put 1-3 chunks in, depending on the size you have, You DO NOT want white Bellowing smoke out of it, just TBS (thin blue smoke) Whispping out of the vents, even when you can barley see the blue smoke, it is perfect like that, that is why i wait about a Hr or so before I stoke another chunk in, Don't want to over power the smoke, cause it will just turn the meat Bitter and have a burnt taste..to much Ceritote (spelling)


----------



## no peek n

TBS, and bottom of MB













Picture 008.jpg



__ no peek n
__ Feb 27, 2012






pan


----------



## no peek n

brucec said:


> Gary:
> 
> What do you set your cast iron pan on?  I thought about setting it on the existing chip pan, but wasn't sure that would work very well.


See on bottom













IMG_0011.JPG



__ no peek n
__ Feb 12, 2013
__ 6


----------



## brucec

Thanks for the pic - that helps!


----------



## motokid

Are you still lining cast iron pan with tin foil? Looks that way from picture, but maybe my eyes are off today. 

Is that just to make cleanup a little easier?


----------



## no peek n

motokid said:


> Are you still lining cast iron pan with tin foil? Looks that way from picture, but maybe my eyes are off today.
> 
> Is that just to make cleanup a little easier?


Nope...that is just soot, and leave the holes open in the pan underneith, helps the heat and flame get through to the iron pan, then when you get a little to much soot in the pan, just grab a oven mit, pull the pan out dump it in the dirt and dust out the pan, so the wood stays in good contact with the iron, and right back in and toss a chunk on and close the door...Viola.!


----------



## no peek n

am i making enybody DroooooL yet.?













photo 3.JPG



__ no peek n
__ Feb 13, 2013






or













Picture 013.jpg



__ no peek n
__ Feb 27, 2012






or


----------



## motokid

So I have purchased a Maverick ET-732 thermometer set,  and acquired a cast iron frying pan for wood chips/chunks. 

Doing an initial burn-in of the cast iron pan before I smoke some salmon today,  and I've discovered (not surprisingly) that the Masterbuilt "thermometer" on the front of the smoker is reading low by anything from 25-50 degrees depending on temp range. 

Below 200 F it looks like the Masterbuilt  is showing about 20 degrees low. Over 275 F and the Masterbuilt is about 50 degrees low. 

Over 375 F and the Masterbuilt looks to be almost 75 degrees low. 

Again - I'm not shocked by this at all. Just throwing it out there. The MAsterbuilt Temp Gage is a POS. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The best news is the air temp outside the smoker is reading 63 F.


----------



## motokid

DSCN3523.JPG



__ motokid
__ Apr 7, 2013






Smoker holding rock solid at 189 degrees













DSCN3522.JPG



__ motokid
__ Apr 7, 2013






2 pound slab of deliciousness prior to going in.


----------



## schmitzmoke

Save yourself a bunch of time and grief, look at what others have done to the M/B Gasser to fix it's shortcomings.This is all you need to know about this smoker.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/masterbuilt-gas-smoker-xl

In my opinion, forget all the tin foil stuff in the chip pan, the high heat burns it up. Toss the piece of crap original pan.

For what it's worth, here's my review with some easy and cheap common sense mods. I'm going on 40+ smokes in my M/B Gasser, flawless each and every time!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/products/masterbuilt-gas-smoker-xl/reviews/4263


----------



## schmitzmoke

Oh, and the  Maverick ET-732 thermometer, buy it. Buy it, BUY IT! 

You can find it on e-bay cheap from a US seller.


----------



## kcarp

Thanks for your comments.  After having a flare-up with wood drips with my electric smoker, I was hesitant about using wood chips in my (new) propane smoker.  Regarding these comments:  

"This is where the use of the wide foil really comes in handy. Wrap the foil around the pan and trim off the foil that goes over the rim into the pan. Make sure you always foil the water pan before you use. If you are planning a dry smoke, i.e. no water in the pan, foil the inside of the pan."

Why foil the inside of the pan if you're not planning on using it?  Also, how much/many wood chips should I use during smoking.  Also, if I don't use water (in the water pan), how will I create smoke?

Thanks


----------



## warsmokeeagle

The pan will catch drippings from whatever you're cooking. If the pan is foiled, easier cleanup.


----------



## brucec

If you use the cast iron pan method instead of the stock crappy chip pan, do you have to season the new pan?  If so, how?


----------



## jason hardin

Just got my double door Master built today and started seasoning it. This step by step is a great help. I will have to try the foil in the pan because the 2 cups of chips i put in to season were gone in 20 minutes. I found this post because I was trying to figure out why only 2 cups were used, it didn't fill the pan even 1/2 full for me.   I am guessing I got flare ups because I did not turn it to medium I had it on high the whole time and I didn't use the foil tip.

Thanks again for this and your insulation post. I bought some gasket for the 2 doors to seal the front, but I may still look into further insulation on the outside because the walls are very thin. 

One oddity with mine though was that one of the legs was about a half inch smaller than the others. I have to resolve this with a stand or something for the whole thing I think.


----------



## ryand0818

Bump....GREAT THREAD FOR MB NEWBIES!!!!! Thank you so much!


----------



## tt ace

Glad you like the thread.  Just a comment for you that are using wood chips.  Wood chunks are much better and last longer.  I use chips only for very short smokes.  The mods, i.e. the insulation, the regulator change, etc., are working great.  Good smoking to all of you!!!


----------



## brucec

For all of you Maverick ET-732 / Masterbuilt Vertical smoker users:

I'm interested to hear where people are clipping the temp probe for the smoker itself.  I've tried several positions, but seem to get the most accurate readings clipping it underneath the center of the top rack.  That rack happens to be where I also put put the ribs when I smoke them, so I've wondered if stuff dripping down on the probe affects its reading?


----------



## ps0303

I take the smoker probe and stick right down the chimney and let it dangle there inside the smoker.  Works great.


----------



## leelee

Great information; however the one thing I can not seem to find is how much smoke there should be and how to control the amount of smoke there is.  I am beyond a newbie just have eaten smoked food, but have never ever smoked.  I purchased a Masterbuilt Propane Smoker and I am very intimidated but know I must do it and learn that way.  If there is a half way simple explanation of just the smoke that would be helpful.  I am a good cook and have bbq'd many years so I do have common sense and experience.


----------



## tt ace

The amount of smoke is basically determined by the amount of wood chunks or chips used, i.e. the more you put in the pan the more smoke there is.  You do not need a lot of smoke.  4-5 chunks is usually adequate. I would use chunks as much as possible as they will last a lot longer and give a more consistent smoke.   If the smoke is billowing out, you probably have put in too many chunks.  For a lot of smokers a thin blue smoke is enough.  I like to do a little more than that.  Do not be afraid to experiment.  Most of all have fun!!


----------



## john james

I don't use the wood pan that came with my masterbuilt anymore I went on amazon and bought a WOK and an 8 inch CastIron skillett and I get excellent smoke


----------



## leelee

Thanks TT Ace, very helpful. What I'm learning is learning how to smoke is trial and error.  Today is a gorgeous day and plan on smoking a whole chicken and some ribs.  I'll let everyone know how I made out.  I do have a castiron skillet for my chips/chunks.  Enjoy this gorgeous day in CT.


----------



## allanatc

TT Ace,

Thanks for all the great information! I am currently in the process of purchasing a smoker as it is something that I have wanted to do for a while now. Is this the smoker you would recommend for an absolute novice like myself? If not, any suggestions you have are greatly appreciated. Also, what type of meat do you think would be best for a trial run? I am hoping to get a few smokes in before Thanksgiving so I can smoke a turkey. Any help you can offer is greatly appreciated!

Thanks again!!

Allan


----------



## leelee

Hi Allan, I was a novice (am) and just bought the Masterbuilt Smoker in July by talking to a man in Home Depot who had been smoking for over 20 years and was adiment that this smoker/propane was the way to go, so I bought one.  It is AWESOME!!!!!!  The one problem I had and asked and aksed and never got my question answered was how to control the smoke.  As ridiculous as this sounds, I was trying to use the dampers, as I would a wood stove, but that has nothing to do it with it.  I am using (as recommended) a cast iron skillet on top of the wood chip/chunk pan and I only use one soaked piece of wood as needed.  Duh the more wood the more smoke, I had to learn this one my own.  But I have had total success by reading, reading, reading on how and what to smoke.  Obviously this site is an extreme help.  But you do know that everyone's method is the BEST!  LOL  Have fun, and enjoy. Eat dring & be merry


----------



## tt ace

AllanATC said:


> TT Ace,
> 
> Thanks for all the great information! I am currently in the process of purchasing a smoker as it is something that I have wanted to do for a while now. Is this the smoker you would recommend for an absolute novice like myself? If not, any suggestions you have are greatly appreciated. Also, what type of meat do you think would be best for a trial run? I am hoping to get a few smokes in before Thanksgiving so I can smoke a turkey. Any help you can offer is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks again!!
> 
> Allan


This is a very good smoker.  If they have it, get the one that is a little larger so you do not have to cut briskets, ribs, etc in half.  You do not need to soak wood chunks, but I do recommend you soak chips if you use them.  I recommend smoking ribs for a first smoke. If smoking spareribs,  use the 3-2-1 method (3 hours smoking, 2 hours in foil, 1 final hour unwrapped) at a temp between 230-250.  If using baby back ribs, use a 2-2-1 method.  Make sure you get a good thermometer.  I recommend the Maverick ET-732.  Most of all have fun and experiment!!


----------



## no peek n

I went with the MB XL 40" , I did want to do Whole Brisket packers without cutting them down, and Full racks of ribs without cutting them , I can fit 3-4 BB racks on a grate at a time , and toss on some Snossages and maybe do a Fattie, or roast Beast at the same time, I do big smokes all at once, and then vaccume pack the rest in the frezer for Munchies down the road when the weather Sucks outside.













photo.JPG.RIBS23JPG.JPG



__ no peek n
__ May 13, 2013


----------



## bwarbiany

AllanATC said:


> TT Ace,
> 
> Thanks for all the great information! I am currently in the process of purchasing a smoker as it is something that I have wanted to do for a while now. Is this the smoker you would recommend for an absolute novice like myself? If not, any suggestions you have are greatly appreciated. Also, what type of meat do you think would be best for a trial run? I am hoping to get a few smokes in before Thanksgiving so I can smoke a turkey. Any help you can offer is greatly appreciated!
> 
> Thanks again!!
> 
> Allan


I'm also pretty much a novice, and picked up the Masterbuilt GS40 at amazon. It was $159 when I bought it about 4 weeks ago, seems to be $195 now. Check around and you might find a deal. Amazon does have a cover and a cast iron pan that they recommend to buy with it. I bought both for a total addition of about $30.

I wholeheartedly agree with everyone suggesting you get the Maverick ET-732 thermometer as well. This smoker is VERY easy to maintain temp, but the built-in thermometer isn't any good at reading temp.

For a first smoke, I suggest pork butt. It's tolerant of temp swings, can take a lot of smoke, and unlike ribs (which are hard to judge temp and doneness), you can pretty much go by temp. When the internal gets to be about 200, you're good to go. It takes longer than ribs, but with a propane smoker, there's no worry about temp fluctuation and adding more fuel like you'd have with charcoal.

Good luck! As I said, I'm still a novice, but with proper research and preparation, my family and friends have LOVED everything I've made so far.


----------



## tt ace

Actually using the 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 method, ribs are fairly easy to smoke.  Also it is not a long smoke so it is easier for beginners.


----------



## skersh

Thanks for all the info.  Very cool that this thread is almost two years old and still running strong.  I found this site after having flareups on my first smoke with the POS pan.  Just finished applying the foil and looking forward to smoking somthing this weekend.

One question - if the vents on the back of the smoker isn't for controlling the amount of smoke, what is it there for?  Just more temp control than the flame level?  Do most folks leave them closed as much as possible?  I was planning to run the leads for my thermometer through the vent slots, but that would leave all of them open slightly.  My other option is to remove a couple screws from one of the handles and run the leads through the pre-drilled screw holes.


----------



## tt ace

skersh said:


> Thanks for all the info. Very cool that this thread is almost two years old and still running strong. I found this site after having flareups on my first smoke with the POS pan. Just finished applying the foil and looking forward to smoking somthing this weekend.
> 
> One question - if the vents on the back of the smoker isn't for controlling the amount of smoke, what is it there for? Just more temp control than the flame level? Do most folks leave them closed as much as possible? I was planning to run the leads for my thermometer through the vent slots, but that would leave all of them open slightly. My other option is to remove a couple screws from one of the handles and run the leads through the pre-drilled screw holes.


The vents are to control the flow of air which does control the heat.  Use the vents to help with the flow.  You can run the leads through the vents ass you will want the vents open anyway.  I run my thermometer leads through the top smoke stack. and put the sensor on the top shelf. Also watch how many wood chunks you put in the pan at once.  You do not need a lot, i.e. 2-4 good chunks will do.  That will also help with the flareup problem.


----------



## dslunceford

Anyone experience a leak on this before? I put a brisket on a couple of hours ago, and in checking, it seems there is flame not just under the smoker box area, but near the ignitor area, under the door seam. I don't think I've seen that before. It's a bit of a PITA to see, especially given its drizzling outside, so more difficult to lie down and give it a good look (as the box is hot as well)...


----------



## warsmokeeagle

I had that happen once - flames were coming out by the knob. Cut off the gas for a minute, hold up the pan and scrub the burner clean. It started right back up for me no problem.


----------



## dslunceford

Yeah, burner was covered in soot. Cleaned it out and removed the foil cigars I had covering the chip pan holes and seems to be fine. I moved brisket to the oven for an hour, just put t back on the smoker. We'll see how it turns out.

Edit: was first brisket and think despite the initial problem, it came out well












image.jpg



__ dslunceford
__ Oct 13, 2013


----------



## allanatc

TT Ace,

Thanks so much for the suggestions! I just ordered the Masterbuilt 40" smoker on Amazon along with a cover, the Maverick thermometer and a cast iron skillet just in case I need it. I am looking forward to getting started. Hopefully everything works out OK. Any suggestions on how to season the smoker? I have heard I will need to run it for about 2 hours with wood in it, but I don't know any details.

Thanks!


----------



## allanatc

TT Ace said:


> Actually using the 3-2-1 or 2-2-1 method, ribs are fairly easy to smoke.  Also it is not a long smoke so it is easier for beginners.


Can you please explain this in laymen terms? I don't want to assume anything. Does 3-2-1 (3 hours smoking, 2 in foil, 1 final hour unwrapped) mean 3 total hours in the smoker, the first 2 wrapped in foil, the last unwrapped? Or is it 3 hours in the smoker, 2 in the oven wrapped in foil and 1 additional hour in the oven unwrapped? Sorry that I am so confused... just want to make sure I am getting everything right!

Thanks!


----------



## tt ace

AllanATC said:


> Can you please explain this in laymen terms? I don't want to assume anything. Does 3-2-1 (3 hours smoking, 2 in foil, 1 final hour unwrapped) mean 3 total hours in the smoker, the first 2 wrapped in foil, the last unwrapped? Or is it 3 hours in the smoker, 2 in the oven wrapped in foil and 1 additional hour in the oven unwrapped? Sorry that I am so confused... just want to make sure I am getting everything right!
> 
> Thanks!


3-2-1 means three hours of smoke ( I use a temp of around 235), then two hours in foil, and one final hour unwrapped.  I do all of this in the smoker, though you can do the last three hours in the oven if you want.


----------



## tt ace

AllanATC said:


> TT Ace,
> 
> Thanks so much for the suggestions! I just ordered the Masterbuilt 40" smoker on Amazon along with a cover, the Maverick thermometer and a cast iron skillet just in case I need it. I am looking forward to getting started. Hopefully everything works out OK. Any suggestions on how to season the smoker? I have heard I will need to run it for about 2 hours with wood in it, but I don't know any details.
> 
> Thanks!


The instruction manual that comes with the smoker usually has instructions on seasoning.  However, here is what most people do.  Wash out the inside of the smoker to get rid of any oils, etc.  Light the smoker unit. Heat it until the temperature is around 275. Put three wood chunks in the wood bowl. Allow the unit to run empty of food or water for at least two hours to remove the new-unit smell.


----------



## backyardboss

looking into the Maverick ET 732 Thermometer and there are several different models with the same name and number.

Maverick ET732 Long Range Wireless Dual 2 Probe BBQ Smoker Meat Thermometer Set With DBTech Meat Temperature Magnet...

and
[h3]Maverick Et732 Long Range Wireless Dual 2 Probe BBQ Smoker Meat Thermometer **Special Edition**[/h3]
and
[h3]Maverick ET732 Long Range Wireless Dual 2 Probe BBQ Smoker Meat Thermometer Set with Original Meathead Meat Temperature...[/h3]
First two are the  same discounted price at 59.99, but list price differs as much as 89.99. and 65.00 and the third @41.95. Can anyone describe/explain the differences in English?

Better success with one or the other? My box is only a few feet from the door so long distance remote is not really necessary but on days/nights I don't want to sit out there and stare at the thermometer til 4 A.M. it would get some use.

Thanks in advance. Best site and info anywhere!


----------



## dslunceford

They are all the same, just different sellers. The colors are relatively new option. The ones that come with "meatheads temp guide" may have some affiliation to a different BBQ site (that's also a great resource).

It looks like Amazon sells only the White directly...other colors are sold by third parties and fulfilled by Amazon.


----------



## allanatc

Well I have finally put the smoker together and I am planning on pre-seasoning it tonight for my first smoke tomorrow. I found a recipe online for pork tenderloin, so that is what I will begin with...(and maybe some ribs too haha). I bought 5 pound bags of hickory, mesquite, apple, cherry, and pecan wood chunks. For the pork tenderloin I am going to use a combination of apple and cherry wood. Thank you all for your amazing advice. I'll be sure to post pictures... but only if it doesn't suck haha. 

Looking forward to my first smoke!


----------



## allanatc

How do you control temperature on this thing? I am doing the pre-seasoning and I am having a hard time with the wood catching fire and holding a consistent temperature. I have family coming over tomorrow so any help ASAP is greatly appreciated!!

Thanks!


----------



## smoke n brew

I have a MBXL40 as well. I read a lot of people using cast iron pans, but I didn't like the extra amount of of gas it took just to heat the pan, and then of course, the chunks caught fire. Here is what I did, i took a grate off another BBQ, and laid it across the opening of the burner. I got a $1.00 store metal cake tin, put a couple of chunks of wood in it, covered it with foil, and poked a hole in it. Set the "chip pan" on the grate with 1/4 of it or so above the burner, and the hole on the far side away from the burner. Now you can control the amount of smoke you want w/o having to adjust the heat. Easy peezy. I use a 13x9x2 cake pan for a water pan, and I fill it with hot water, set the burner on high, slide the chip pan over just a little over the heat, and by the time I get back from the kitchen, there are wisps of smoke, and the water is about ready to boil. As sonn as there is smoke, load meat. leave the burner on high for another ten minutes or so, until the thermometer starts to cross the 275F mark. At that point, roll the heat down to about 1/2 and wait another 10 or 15 minutes and track your temp. I suggest you close the vent somewhere between 1/2 and 3/4 shut. I know people will start throwing darts at that, so try this: leave the vent wide open, the gas at 1/2 and watch your temps for 20 minutes, now w/o resetting the gas valve, close the vent to 1/2, and see what happens. In my year plus experience, I have much better temp control with the vent 1/2 closed.

I hope this will help you. If you have any questions, just ask.


----------



## smoke n brew

bwarbiany said:


> I'm also pretty much a novice, and picked up the Masterbuilt GS40 at amazon. It was $159 when I bought it about 4 weeks ago, seems to be $195 now. Check around and you might find a deal. Amazon does have a cover and a cast iron pan that they recommend to buy with it. I bought both for a total addition of about $30.
> 
> I wholeheartedly agree with everyone suggesting you get the Maverick ET-732 thermometer as well. This smoker is VERY easy to maintain temp, but the built-in thermometer isn't any good at reading temp.
> 
> For a first smoke, I suggest pork butt. It's tolerant of temp swings, can take a lot of smoke, and unlike ribs (which are hard to judge temp and doneness), you can pretty much go by temp. When the internal gets to be about 200, you're good to go. It takes longer than ribs, but with a propane smoker, there's no worry about temp fluctuation and adding more fuel like you'd have with charcoal.
> 
> Good luck! As I said, I'm still a novice, but with proper research and preparation, my family and friends have LOVED everything I've made so far.


Hey, you're that kinky beer dude, that always wants pics. J/K


----------



## allanatc

Well my first smoke has been completed and I am very happy with the product! The smoke ring was beautiful and the flavor was awesome. The only trouble I ran into was getting the meat to the temperature I wanted, so I finished off the cook in the oven. It was pretty windy out today, so keeping a consistent temperature was also tough, but I made it through. 4 pork loins came out great. Looking forward to additional smokes. If you want the recipe I used for this pork loin smoke, please just let me know. I would love to share it!













547470_958022543288_1952328880_n.jpg



__ allanatc
__ Oct 27, 2013


















994042_958022293788_79075353_n.jpg



__ allanatc
__ Oct 27, 2013


















1393642_958022428518_1421842981_n.jpg



__ allanatc
__ Oct 27, 2013






Happy Smoking!!

Allan


----------



## snaphook

I solved the lousy design of the chip tray by taking the whole thing back to Bass Pro for a refund after getting a complete runaround from Masterbuilt! I owned 2 MES smokers before buying the vertical propane smoker. Congratulations Masterbuilt, you saved a hundred bucks and cost yourself a lifelong customer. I bought a GSM and love it.


----------



## martyb

Here's what has worked for me.













smoke.jpg



__ martyb
__ Oct 29, 2013


















woodpan.jpg



__ martyb
__ Oct 29, 2013
__ 1






I just used the wood chip pan that came with the smoker and added a 10 grate and a 8 inch cast iron skillet.   I never have any flare up's and get lots of blue smoke.


----------



## bwarbiany

I've been having trouble with smoke generation since getting the XL40 this summer. I ordered it with the 8" cast-iron pan from amazon based upon all the recommendations and user experience. But I kept having trouble keeping smoke generating when it was down at 225 degrees. For my smoker, I have to keep the flame level so low to maintain 225 that it's not smouldering the chunks in the pan.

Today I decided to try an experiment. I had already set it up with the 8" CI pan full of chunks, and smoke was inconsistent. When I first started it up, it did fine, but it slowly disspated, as usual.

So I put a chunk on the normal chip pan. I'm getting perfect blue smoke, no flare-ups, no problems, it's all good.

I know that with these things built in China, there's a lot of variation. In addition, I live in SoCal, where it's currently about 82 degrees on Nov 2. So with the outside temp and perhaps some idiosyncracies of my model, I don't need to crank the flame on mine to maintain 225. I usually leave it almost at no flame.

I think I'm going to keep experimenting without using the CI pan and just using the normal chip tray. This isn't to say that any of you are wrong about all the mods you're making, but *IF* someone else runs into the issue I've been seeing, where the mods actually make smoke generation *worse*, hopefully this feedback will help.


----------



## backyardboss

I've had some of the same issues as I've gotten more familiar with times, temps etc with this smoker. Mmost recently I tried the recipe for the bacon wrapped chicken with jalapenos and sharp cheddar, I used chicken breast pounded thin and it came out beautifully.

But, I was concerned about the breast meat drying out if they were on too long or too hot, and I've had some serious concerns about having the unit going along at 225-250 and having pork shoulder or ribs or whatever take HOURS longer than expected. So for a temporary fix I picked up an kinda cheapo oven thermometer at the local Kroger store just in passing while getting other stuff.

I used that last night to compare the two since I would lose smoke as well, and things took so long to cook - The Masterbuilt thermometer was off almost exactly 75(!) degrees! It was reading 250 on the outside and the oven therm, said 175. I turned it up to 300 on the outside it was really around 220. Ffinally got it up to 325 on the outside and inside it was pegged exactly at 250 and was running along perfectly.

Great smoke, the timing was nearly spot on (a little longer since I had to get it stabilized) and the food came out great.

So bottom line, I had been keeping this thing at nearly no flame as well, cause it was reading the desired temp. only it wasn't the desired temp and really wasn't even close. I had been trying to do a 8-10 hr smoke on an 8 pound Butt and it then spent 2-3-4 more hours finishing in the oven. Simply because the real temp was closer to 175.

Next stop, the Maverick ET-73 wireless therm. recommended on here by so many. It looks like Casa.com has the best price right now at around 35 bucks each.

Good luck, happy smoking!


----------



## bwarbiany

Question...

It seems that just about everything I smoke takes longer than I'd expect. And I don't know why.

People say that pork shoulder should be on average 1.5-2 hours per pound at 225. I did 2x 8# shoulders last weekend and the earliest one took 16 hours, with the second of the two taking about 18 hours. And that was after raising the temps up to about 250-260 for the last few hours because I needed to get them done. This slow performance seems to be the rule, rather than the exception, for me.

I think my thermometers are okay, as I use the Maverick ET732, although I haven't tried the smoker probe in ice or boiling water for comparison. But the one time I used it in an oven, the ET732 reported exactly the same temp as the oven set point. And the meat probe always reads the same as my instant-read when I'm testing meat for doneness.

I've now smoked enough that it seems to be a general trend rather than specific cuts of meat taking longer than others. 

Anyone have any ideas why something like this might happen?


----------



## backyardboss

My thermometer was definitely the issue with mine, off 50-75 degrees regularly, but it appears you have that covered.

How often do you open the door? That would make a difference. Outside temp shouldn't affect it , so otherwise I have no idea. Maybe others have some further thoughts, I'd be interested as well.

Good luck!


----------



## bwarbiany

Backyardboss said:


> My thermometer was definitely the issue with mine, off 50-75 degrees regularly, but it appears you have that covered.
> 
> How often do you open the door? That would make a difference. Outside temp shouldn't affect it , so otherwise I have no idea. Maybe others have some further thoughts, I'd be interested as well.
> 
> Good luck!


Not too often. This smoke over the weekend, I got it up to temp, probably opened the door twice in the first hour or two reloading wood chunks, then left it a good 7 hours, checked it and installed the temp probe, then left it several more hours.

I definitely opened the door more often (read: too much) when I first started, but I've managed to wrangle back that impulse.


----------



## allanatc

Hey All! 

I am going to smoke my first brisket this weekend and I just had a quick question I was hoping someone could answer. I called the butcher and ordered a 7 lb. flat which was $8.99/lb. I was at the grocery store the other night and found it for $4.99/lb. (still USDA Choice), so I cancelled the order with the butcher. The brisket from the store only comes in 2-2.5lb cuts. If I am going to do 3 of those cuts at the same time, will my cook time be similar to the 7lb. cut or will the cook time be significantly less? I was planning on a low and slow cook at about 225 and was figuring on 1 hour per pound. Any input is greatly appreciated!

Happy Smoking!


----------



## warsmokeeagle

Cook 10 two pound briskets or 1 two pound brisket. It should take the same amount of time.


----------



## no peek n

Do yourself a favor and go look for a "Full" packer , about 10-13lbs, trim off just a "tad" of fat and  Jeffs rub "or of your concocktion" insert the Mav ET-732 (not the ET-73) set the smoker at 225* and toss in a good 2-3 chunks of Hickory and sit back for 13-16hrs, until the internal Temp is 195-205*...and enjoy,..... those smaller pre-trimed briskets I have found (by my Mom's try at it) come out dry and tough..and cost more, a full packer over here run $3.49 lb, and will run about $40 smack-a-roos , but will last a long time in the Freezer..













photo.JPG



__ no peek n
__ Apr 5, 2013


----------



## allanatc

No Peek n said:


> Do yourself a favor and go look for a "Full" packer , about 10-13lbs, trim off just a "tad" of fat and  Jeffs rub "or of your concocktion" insert the Mav ET-732 (not the ET-73) set the smoker at 225* and toss in a good 2-3 chunks of Hickory and sit back for 13-16hrs, until the internal Temp is 195-205*...and enjoy,..... those smaller pre-trimed briskets I have found (by my Mom's try at it) come out dry and tough..and cost more, a full packer over here run $3.49 lb, and will run about $40 smack-a-roos , but will last a long time in the Freezer..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> photo.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ no peek n
> __ Apr 5, 2013


Thanks for the tip! If I had the time I would do a packer… but not this weekend. I am going to inject the brisket with beef broth and make sure to mop it every hour or so to try and keep it moist and tender. Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## billb

Just a noob here,,, but i have a question. Al lot of folks here are talking about using "chunks" but the smoker instructions specifically state "chips" is there actually no difference with respect to this smoker ?? I am in the Philippines and I can get various types of "chunk" wood but no chips. If chunks work ok for this unit then I can't wait to try coffee tree wood, or calamansi, or even pomello and tamarind !!!


----------



## worktogthr

:grilling_smilie:





billb said:


> Just a noob here,,, but i have a question. Al lot of folks here are talking about using "chunks" but the smoker instructions specifically state "chips" is there actually no difference with respect to this smoker ?? I am in the Philippines and I can get various types of "chunk" wood but no chips. If chunks work ok for this unit then I can't wait to try coffee tree wood, or calamansi, or even pomello and tamarind !!! :yahoo:



You can disregard the instructions and go with chunks. Chips seem to burn instead of smolder.  I get better smoke with chunks, without having to add wood as often.  Some chunks I have used, about the size of a baseball can give me almost 2 hours of smoke where a handful of chips lasts 30 minutes or so.  More than a handful and they seem to catch on fire even if you use the cast iron skillet mod.


----------



## billb

Thanks for the info, this helps tons,,,,, now to go to the closest coffee plantation to pick up some chunks ...


----------



## tt ace

Yes, chunks are the best to use.  Best are fruitwoods.  Make sure the wood you use does not make creosote.


----------



## marcman

Just got my XL setup and was wondering if it's a bad idea to use it on a wooden porch - should I put down a protective layer between the smoker and the wood? Don't want to set the house on fire. Thanks!


----------



## mpzee33

Great article/post, I just purchased a MB propane smoker, and I am having a heck of a time regulating the temp. I feel like I am constinitly chasing the dragon.  Stays at high 240's then when I move the dial a smidgen it can go all the way down to 210?, when I move it back it shoots up high again
Trying to keep it set at 230, appreciate any advice on maintaining a set temp.


Thanks

Mike


----------



## f18eject

Hey Everyone,

Brand new to the smoker scene.  Just bought a MB 2 door duel fuel 30" vertical smoker, been cruising through here doing lots of research.  I have no idea about setting dampers, temperatures seem pretty straight-forward, but regulating sounds like it is about experimenting.  I just put it together and haven't had a chance to season it yet.  I am considering the cast iron skillet or pounding down the original wood bowl and I have ordered a cover, 1/2" x 1/8" Nomex High Temp BBQ gasket smoker pit seal, self stick, & Maverick M Remote Smoker Thermometer [ET-73] - Black.  So what is a good starting smoke that is easy to manage?  

On a side note:  I also have a Ducane Stainless Series 5 burner grill, as well as LP Patio Heater.  I am hoping to convert all of these to NG and have found the posts helping with that, just worried about actually taking the plunge and making it look respectable and not half-***ed.  The orifice sizes are pretty easy to figure out, but all of the different fittings sounds like it can get pretty cobbled up.  When we finished our basement I had enough forethought to have a yellow jacketed flex line ran out to the underside of the deck with an outdoor shut-off valve, but the distance between all equipment will span approx 10-12 feet.  Any input/pictures of multiple appliances/equipment fed from single line?  Manifold? Additional Flex-Line with T's?

Thanks and hope to learn a lot from all of you!

Rob


----------



## smoke-n-meat

so i got tired of messing with wood chuncks and keeping them smokeing but not geting the smoker to hot so i went and got a cold smoker from smoke daddy ( The Big Kahuna )

all I have to say is OMG this thing rocks supereasy to light and then just set your temp and smoke 24 hours later picknic hams done.... never messed with the gas once I will post pic's

when i get some


----------



## brucec

Mike:

I've found that temp regulation is the most frustrating thing with these MB propane models.  If yours is like mine, there's some play in the control knob, which makes it hard to know where to set the dial to hit that sweet spot that you're looking for.  Outside temp plays a role in this as well, but I'm constantly bumping it up and down to find that 225 spot, and rarely can I hit it consistently.  I've probably done 10-15 smokes in mine over the last couple of years, and you do kind of get a feel for it.  I do like how much I can smoke at one time in these smokers, and they use a relatively small amount of propane, so I deal with the flaws.  Just keep smoking.  I've found that pork shoulders are really forgiving and hard to mess up, so you might want to start with something like that, and just keep using it to get a feel for how your smoker runs.  Listen to the advise in this forum.  Buy the cast iron pan.  Use chunks instead of chips.  I also think that one thing that really helped me regulate temp is putting sand in the water pan instead of water.  The Maverick ET-732 is an absolute must-have with this smoker. The in-door thermometer is a POS.


----------



## boatlesspirate

Hey Mpzee-

I have a GOSM prop smoker and I'm sure the dial on the MB is just as crappy (read, lots of wiggle when moving left or right). At first I just pulled it off when I smoked, but then replaced it with a generic knob with a set-screw.

What will really help is adding a needle valve in your line between the tank and the smoker. It allows a much finer tuning of the flame than  the control knob. I normally open the needle valve all the way (look at the flame and you will find the spot right where it begins to adjust the flame), then adjust my control on the GOSM to around the temp I want, say 225. After, I find the sweet spot, I will only use the needle valve to adjust the flame and I can keep that at no more than +/- 5 degrees of where I want. 

Keep in mind, vertical props are a pain on windy days and can vary the temp by 20-30 degrees with each gust. I normally keep my vent almost closed, and I have bricks that can block the wind as needed on the bottom. 

Good luck!


----------



## john kelly

what are the best gaskets for this smoker mine leaks like crazy even a little from around the name plate


----------



## markusm

Bakerman said:


> Next time I will put the rub UNDER the skin. I've read that is even better tasting.
> 
> L8r
> 
> B


That's what my girlfriend does with Turkey for the holidays... it's great!


----------



## mpzee33

Thanks for all that answered my newbie questions...

Lessons learned.

Spare ribs are definitely forgiving  using the 3-2-1 method. temps as low as 201, high as 260...

Wind was a factor in the temp swing.  

Utilized the Maverick ET-733 Thermometer, works great.

Placed cast iron pan on top of wood chip pan and chunks (I believe) still caught on fire, next time wrapping in foil.

vent was wide open, next time going to see what happens when half closed.

Would like to purchase a needle valve, to help with temperature swing/ also don't like the knob on the smoker....to much play.

Family and friends raved about the taste/smoke and the rub.
Told them it was an old family recipe what was once known as (Jeff's Rub)....now known as Mike's secret rub. don't let Jeff know.

Next attempt...Pork Butt

Mike


----------



## pdqgp

Newbie here with a GM 30" Smoker.   Loved finding this forum and thread!

Seasoned it yesterday and am getting ready to smoke some pork this weekend.   Later today I'll be buying an 8" round grate to mount above the burner for my cast iron smoke boxes one of which is shown below.   I know many have talked about using chunks but I have two bags of chips and yesterday when I seasoned it, one box full of chips smoked for over an hour.  I have two and was thinking I can rotate them lengthwise sliding one in on the left for the first hour and put the second in on the right for hour 2.  It didn't flame up and it holds heat very nicely and I'm sure helped keep the temps regulated. 

Even with a brisk breeze I was in the 225-250 range with ease figuring out where it would set.  Temps were checked with a Maverick ET-732

Here are a couple quick pics.













20140501_171242copyweb_zpsd2676577.jpg



__ pdqgp
__ May 2, 2014


















20140501_175430copyweb_zps6c4e9231.jpg



__ pdqgp
__ May 2, 2014


----------



## boatlesspirate

IMHO- the issue with chips with these types of smokers is at the 225-250 range, chips will do fine (although not smoke as long as chunks I have found). My issue has been above 250, like when smoking chicken, the higher temp tends to ingite the chips, which leads to flare up, boiling water pan, temp spike etc. The chunks seem to do better above 250. Normally I will do 2-3 chunks, along with a few chips to get the smoke going. BTW, my local Cabela's had peach chunks. I can NEVER find that in Chicago. Whoot!

I will be putting a plate between the chip box and flame to act as a diverter. It may prevent those flare ups at higher heat.


----------



## pdqgp

First Smoke is underway.

3lbs of Boneless Sirloin Pork Roast that the wife had bought. Thawd, brined overnight and seasoned nicely. Smells great as it has trails of thin blue smoke (TBS) from the Apple Chunks I'm using.

The thermometer is working great too. Inside temps are staying in the 220-230* range and the meat is now up to 120+* and progressing nicely. I did also order a roll of 1/2" x 1/8" heat proof felt seal to apply around the two doors. I've read that while it's not necessary, it will help especially during the colder temps in the fall and winter and hold in more smoke and heat. We'll see how I like it and how it performs. Reviews of it are all good.













IMG_4950copyweb_zps2d8350fe.jpg



__ pdqgp
__ May 2, 2014


















IMG_4960web_zps888e8e9d.jpg



__ pdqgp
__ May 2, 2014






Here's where she's set up on our deck.    I did find a nice cover for the smoker, so I moved it to the deck where it has a great home viewable from both our kitchen and the back of our family room while in use.













20140502_133111copyweb_zps1bd4d4b3.jpg



__ pdqgp
__ May 2, 2014


----------



## boatlesspirate

Where's the meat?! :-) 

Ok, we'll wait for the money shot!


----------



## pdqgp

boatlesspirate said:


> Where's the meat?! :-)
> 
> Ok, we'll wait for the money shot!


Was very tender and juicy and both my son and I loved it.  However, we have man-cards.   The wife and daughter didn't like it.    I think with my wife it was that she was thinking pulled pork and didn't realize that's not the kind of meat she bought and took out to thaw.   Normally she makes this in a crock pot.

I had mine on a soft bun with slaw and BBQ sauce and it was yummy!  Side dishes of baked bean that were also made in the smoker next to some corn on the cobb.  Delish!













20140502_180303copweby_zpseb7435ff.jpg



__ pdqgp
__ May 2, 2014


----------



## pdqgp

Got my cover today!  Very nice, lined, weatherproof and has a great quality zipper making on and off installation a breeze.
[h1]Landmann USA 31976 Vertical Smoker Cover, 19-Inch by 19-Inch by 40-Inch[/h1]
*Link Here*   *$25*













20140503_102300copyweb_zpsf278f8c8.jpg



__ pdqgp
__ May 3, 2014


----------



## pdqgp

Installed a nice Heat Proof gasket around the doors today.

Here's a *link to the thread *showing pics and details.


----------



## tt ace

I would put a mat of some kind between the smoker and the floor.  If nothing else to keep from getting stuff from the meat on the floor.  I would be very careful about putting the smoker on a wood floor.  There is not much heat being generated on the legs, but you don't want to have it fall over when it is being used.  However, I see many people using BBQ grills on wood decks.


----------



## pdqgp

TT Ace said:


> I would put a mat of some kind between the smoker and the floor.  If nothing else to keep from getting stuff from the meat on the floor.  I would be very careful about putting the smoker on a wood floor.  There is not much heat being generated on the legs, but you don't want to have it fall over when it is being used.  However, I see many people using BBQ grills on wood decks.


I will be getting a mat for in front and perhaps under it just so I don't drop any greasy good on the deck making for a messy clean up.  Although dogs do good for that  :)

Smoker / grill wise, I'm not a bit worried.  It's rock solid.  You'd have to push it over to cause it to fall.  Push hard too.    It's out of the way along the rail and our deck is pretty big at 20 x 26.


----------



## asystole

I just got my Masterbuilt not too long ago.  I am new to smoking and all that junk.  First thing I noticed was the wood chips fell through the flame pan and I went in search of how to fix it.  I came across this post and tried it.  I guess I need to tweak it a little or attempt it again because I went to check my chips after a few minutes and they were on fire.  The flames were still getting through!

Aaron


----------



## billb

Did my initial seasoning today, and i found that I need lots of practice at controlling temps !! Also I tried a cast aluminum wok to hold the chunks but found that it's shape allowed too much heat to bypass the Wok so i didn't get much smoke until internal temps rose above 300 deg. I have been unable to find cast iron pans here in the Philippines so I will have to modify the stock chip pan. Other than that everything worked as planned, even with a Philippine regulator..


----------



## lieutenant dan

Billb, 
Try using a 10 or 12 in aluminum pie pan, it worked for me until I modified the chip pan that came with it. The temp thing is something im still working on too.  Once you figure it out the smoker holds temp great. Right now without a needle valve, my next mod, im able to hold temp around 225 internal.
lieutenant dan.


----------



## bearbrew

Billb,

  You could always make a chip pan out of steel plate if you know a welder.


----------



## pdqgp

Started Sprinkling Yesterday, but I wasn't going to let that slow me down.   I was surprised however, how quickly a little water on the smoker dropped the tempeture.













IMG_5093copyweb_zpse3cb5307.jpg



__ pdqgp
__ May 18, 2014






As a side note and follow up, the new Heat Proof Felt Seals worked GREAT!     Temps were steady and ALL the smoke that did roll out came from the back of the unit.     Very happy indeed.

(See above for more pics)













IMG_5040copyweb_zps3f9ea6a7.jpg



__ pdqgp
__ May 18, 2014


----------



## pdqgp

Finally snapped a cell pic of my Montana Grill Tank Cover.   Very nice quality material, great fit and all for $9.99 after an online coupon for $10 off  :)          Logged back in and bought a second one for my Weber Gas Grill too.   Really cleans up the look.













20140609_191725web_zpsb04baadd.jpg



__ pdqgp
__ Jun 9, 2014


















20140609_191704web_zps4df61cea.jpg



__ pdqgp
__ Jun 9, 2014


----------



## dscherry

Good advice. Thanks.  I found a slightly easier mod to the chip pan vent problem.  Not better, just different.  I picked up 3 steel electrical box covers from HD or Lowes ($.60 each - they measure 4"x4") and they lay perfectly  flat across the vents, under the raised bars.  At first, I was going to screw them to the bottom, but found I didn't need to.  They set against each other, and don't move around.  Lets you use the original chip pan (no frying pan, and no need to make foil blanks each time you bbq).


----------



## libbyw

Quick newbie question about seasoning the smoker. Do I follow the directions that came with my smoker and oil the inside or do I clean the inside and run it with just wood? Got everything assembled today and hope to season and smoke something this weekend. Recommendations for an easy first smoke are always appreciated!  I was thinking whole chicken and some kind of pork?


----------



## lieutenant dan

Libbyw, yes follow that seasoning instructions and wipe eveything inside with a light coat of oil, this helps with flavoring during smokes and prolongs the life of the smokerr form the inside out. Ive read some posts about cleaning the inside and this is strongly discouraged because of tastes and flavors that could get into the meats after you've cleaned it. If it gets too messy inside use a plastic scrapper on the sides and a scrub pad for the grates.  As for a meat for your first smoke whole small chicken is good make sure to get the brand that has minimal processing.  I also recommend some kind of pork roast its very forgiving.  Best of luck.


----------



## libbyw

Thanks Lieutenant Dan! I was wondering about using any type of cleaner and what it would do to my flavors. Oil it will be! Can't wait!


----------



## dan skarr

I was having major issues with my MB duel fuel smoker with flareups of the chunks and that foil method should fix that no problem!  Thank you so much, going to make my double smoked ham I'm doing tomorrow that much better.


----------



## tt ace

Great!  The ham sounds yummy!!!  I am getting ready to do smoked almonds, chex mix and sausage.  By the way, you do not have to change the foil in the chip pan every time.  I go several smokes before I change it.


----------



## susieqz

ace, thank you for these great details. can you comment on this machine vs pellet smokers. as to ease of  use?

i haven't found your  review yet. i'm not great at navigating this site,


----------



## smoke n brew

There are many suggested mods for this smoker, and many swear by them. I don't. I tried many of the suggested mods, and just got frustrated. I love my Masterbuilt 40", and in the beginning, (because I was trained on a different smoker) I had to learn what temperature would be produced on a windless day with a given setting on the regulator. The learning curve was short thank goodness. The only mods I have on mine, are swapping out the water pan with a 13x9x2 pan from the dollar store,(without modifying the frame) and using a cake pan covered with foil with a small hole on the opposite side of the burner to hold my wood chunks. I basically slide the chip pan over the edge of the burner for controlling the amount of smoke and I don't have to worry about flame ups or burning my wood up too fast. I have a fire brick set next to the burner to support the other side of the chip pan. I am sure you will love your Masterbuilt propane smoker just like the rest of us. Good luck!


----------



## bode124

Hey everyone!

Brand new to the smoking business - my girlfriend just bought me this Masterbuilt vertical smoker for Christmas, and I loved it initially, and then totally hacked my my first slab of ribs.  Thankfully, I found this forum and it saved me - thanks to all of you!  My first set of ribs was totally overdone and made me realize that my thermometer was truly a P.O.S. and that I was totally clueless.  Next I smoked a whole turkey and then I pulled it a little too soon but there was still a lot of good meat.

Finally,the third time I absolutely perfectly a cooked a gorgeous pork shoulder.  I wanted to slab the whole thing between two pieces of bread it was the best thing I ever tasted!  The tin foil in the pan totally saved me and now I have a cast iron pan to try out this weekend after I make some modifications to the unit (wheels to attach, a grate for the top, and some sealing and swapping of materials.

I have a few questions to ask and wondered if anyone could help:

1) I notice this unit is not sealed too well with smoke coming out of the doors and basically anywhere it can - Does anyone seal around the gaps like where handles are, or the thermometer, in addition to around the door?  if so, what have you used?

2) I am in the market for a more accurate thermometer (even though i think i figured out my P.O.S. thermometer now), and have seen some previous recommendations that are helpful.  My question is does anyone know of any good thermometers that sync with a smartphone and send alarms when temps get too high?

3) When ramping down the smoker after the shoulder I tried my hand at a batch of almonds and gouda.  The gouda did real well although I left it alone a bit too long, but the almonds were not ideal.  The smoke flavor was great but I think the almonds were still a bit too raw and not that oily deliciousness I was hoping for.  Has anyone had success with nuts/almonds and what temps/time did you use?

Thanks for the help everyone, I have truly learned that so much of this is trial by error.

Mike


----------



## travisitguy

I get smoke thru the door gaps as well although I have not sealed it up as others have. been thinking about this as well. I am using a 10 cast iron skillet ontop of the wood chip tray. worked good on my last attempt. will be doing up some beef this sunday if all goes well.


----------



## bode124

I did just purchase this a few days ago and am awaiting arrival.  I will let you know the results.

http://www.bbqgaskets.com/catalog_2.html

It seemed to be a good value and was priced well compared to what I saw at my local home depot.


----------



## bode124

These worked great on the door and I cut small ones for the handles and thermometer as well and seems to work great.


----------



## goinphaster

image.jpg



__ goinphaster
__ Apr 12, 2015





Need help, all I am getting is billowing white smoke. The knob is on low, the right bottom vent is open 1/2, the other is closed, and the top is full open. The maverick reads 244. I used the foil modification on the chip pan, the water is full, and I have hickory chips (not soaked).  Can any one give me a clue about what's going on?

Edit: the knob was pointing straight down....


----------



## gary s

I'm a stick burner maybe someone will along that can help

gary


----------



## bwarbiany

Goinphaster said:


> Need help, all I am getting is billowing white smoke. The knob is on low, the right bottom vent is open 1/2, the other is closed, and the top is full open. The maverick reads 244. I used the foil modification on the chip pan, the water is full, and I have hickory chips (not soaked). Can any one give me a clue about what's going on?
> 
> Edit: the knob was pointing straight down....


White smoke means your chips are igniting, not smoldering. If you have them in the main chip pan, there's not (IMHO) much way to avoid that.

I use the water pan, lined in foil, sitting on top of the chip pan. I use chunks, not chips, and try to space them out well enough that they won't cause each other to catch flame. I then use cheap disposable aluminum foil pans for a water pan above that. I've tried the cast-iron pan mod, but didn't find it too much better than the OEM water pan w/ foil. This is probably because the cast iron I used was only an 8" pan, so I couldn't keep the chunks away from each other and so they'd ignite.

Even so, I still have issues. I keep a spray bottle on hand, and I can tell just by smell from inside the house when I've gone from thin blue to billowing white smoke. But as long as I use chunks and keep them far away from each other, I've had generally decent luck keeping flare-ups to a minimum.

I did try the AMNPS, but as I learned after buying it, it's not good in propane smokers like ours as there isn't enough airflow. But it sounds like you have a newer model with a lower vent (mine doesn't have this), so an AMNPS near the lower vent might work for you, or a tube smoker? (I bought the tube smoker, but haven't pulled it out of the package yet).


----------



## smokesomebutt

that's absolutely crazy, those slots are extremely important, they are vents and are very important for airflow, anyone covers those up, you're asking for extremely dangerous trouble!!!!! if you block off the airflow, the flame will go out almost immediately, and now you have raw propane building inside of your smoker! use the smoker the way you bought it, and any questions call the manufacturer.


----------



## mrnewbie

This is an amazing thread and I've learned so much, thanks to all the posters and people who've contributed to this.

Now it's my turn to look to some of the masters here for some help.  I'm totally brand new to this and very excited.  Put it together yesterday and I'm seasoning it.  I got the dual Maverick probe in it.  I have the MB set to its lowest setting for heat and the probes are reading 345 in the middle/front and 435 in the upper/back.  Door thermometer is only 15 off.

Not sure where I should go from here as it looks like this is running waay to hot and have no other option but to start turning down the valve on the propane tank itself?

Any help appreciated.

Regards.


----------



## gditys

MrNewbie said:


> This is an amazing thread and I've learned so much, thanks to all the posters and people who've contributed to this.
> 
> Now it's my turn to look to some of the masters here for some help.  I'm totally brand new to this and very excited.  Put it together yesterday and I'm seasoning it.  I got the dual Maverick probe in it.  I have the MB set to its lowest setting for heat and the probes are reading 345 in the middle/front and 435 in the upper/back.  Door thermometer is only 15 off.
> 
> Not sure where I should go from here as it looks like this is running waay to hot and have no other option but to start turning down the valve on the propane tank itself?
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> Regards.


It is running way to hot plus turning down the valve on the propane take itself wont do anything to control the heat they are not made that way your best bet if to get a needle valve that is the best way to control the heat in these units and they work great here is the one I got I just  cut the propane hose and put the valve in then I just turn the valve on the smoker all the way on high and just use the needle valve to control the heat Bayou Classic makes one also the are the same thing I would get one I think it will help u a bunch http://www.parker.com/portal/site/P...S&vgnextdiv=687547&vgnextpartno=NV108P-4&Wtky=


----------



## mrnewbie

Thanks for the information gditys!  I called customer service and MB is going to FedEx a new regulator to me.  Going to try that and if it doesn't work, will have to go the needle valve route.  Was hoping to not have to go in that direction but I hear it's a good solution.  And based on a search, seems to work each time.  I'll report back on which direction I end up going.

Thanks again for the help.


----------



## eazybreezy02

TT Ace said:


> Kielbasa Kid.  No that is not foil faced styrofoam house wall insulation.  This insulation is found back in the plumbing section for covering hot water heaters, etc.  It has a layer what looks like a bubble wrap in the middle with a layer of foil on both sides.  It works great!  You will find the complete instructions at http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/112976/insulating-a-propane-smoker#post_716376.
> 
> 
> Scooter, glad the foil on the chip pan worked for you.  It has really been great for my smokes as well.  Someday I will take you up on a bag of Hickory.  I have oak, alder, mesquite, and various fruit woods that have been given to me.  However, there is no place around here that grows Hickory.  I have found the best place to buy it is a either Loews or Home Depot.  The Ove Gloves really work well.  They make things much easier without fear of burning your hand or fingers.  I am really pleased that you found something of use in this tutorial.



Ace, great idea with the insulator and the bricks! I'm going to need to do something like that when winter approaches and outdoor temps drop to -20C here where I am.  Plus being on the shores of Lake Huron, it's pretty much windy almost every day.  Great post and thanks for the ideas!


----------



## santafe66

I have both the maze smoker and the 12" tube and was told by the A-MAZE-N folks that the maze smoker won't work well at my altitude of 7000 ft.  That's why I bought the tube.  Will be trying it out this weekend and will report back on how it worked.


----------



## katf1sh

ok i just purchased this smoker and i live in florida...i have a remote digital thermometer and have the smoker set at it's very lowest with all the vents wide open. there was no wind at all today and it was 90 plus outside. the coolest i could get the smoker was 275 ish .......if i used a fan to blow into the side vent i could get the temp much lower in the 200 deg range and i could than play with the vents to get a proper 225 steady.  is this kinda normal and do i need a needle valve to really dial in my lowere temps say 225? thank you for such a great site! bill


----------



## mowin

katf1sh said:


> ok i just purchased this smoker and i live in florida...i have a remote digital thermometer and have the smoker set at it's very lowest with all the vents wide open. there was no wind at all today and it was 90 plus outside. the coolest i could get the smoker was 275 ish .......if i used a fan to blow into the side vent i could get the temp much lower in the 200 deg range and i could than play with the vents to get a proper 225 steady.  is this kinda normal and do i need a needle valve to really dial in my lowere temps say 225? thank you for such a great site! bill



A needle valve is your best option.  Best mod I did to mine.


----------



## HalfSmoked

I have used the cast iron fry pan for about 5 years with my master built and I use it in the original chip pan have had no problems.  I also cut out the 2 short bars that hold the water pan and now use a shallow full size chafing pan with a throw away aluminum insert pan for easy clean up.


----------



## mjp3

I tried covering the slots in the wood chip pan, but when I did, the burner kept going out as if it wasn't getting enough oxygen.  Any suggestions?  I used it for the first time today (after removing the aluminum foil), and it sure did burn up the wood quickly and kept the temp above 250 even with the burner turned all the way down.


----------



## workedtheworld

By the way, I used my 12" cast iron fry pan last week to make a pot roast in my propane grill.  Really good.  I seared the meat over the flame first and then put in pan with veggies and broth.  Just another use for a cast iron fry pan.


----------



## smokewaggin

Mjp3 said:


> I tried covering the slots in the wood chip pan, but when I did, the burner kept going out as if it wasn't getting enough oxygen. Any suggestions? I used it for the first time today (after removing the aluminum foil), and it sure did burn up the wood quickly and kept the temp above 250 even with the burner turned all the way down.


Mine is doing the same thing. I'm lucky if i can get it under 300F.  I ordered a needle valve hose/regulator kit off of Amazon for less than $30, supposedly it should correct the problem.


----------



## smoke n brew

Would a 0-5 psi regulator solve the problem w/o the need of a needle valve?


----------



## workedtheworld

It likely would.  I have a 0-10 psi regulator on a Vermont Castings gas grill and it works flawlessly.  The regulator really gives a wide range of adjustment.


----------



## mrsqt

This has been the best thread that I've seen throughout my internet search of the wood chip and water pan for Masterbuilt Propane Smoker. From the foil on the chip pan to the storage of wood chips and the bricks around the base is awesome. I did try the cast iron skillet a few months ago but it was a well seasoned one that I used for frying chicken. Cast iron holds oil to a certain extent and it dictated that with my many big flare ups. Nearly had an inferno going. However, since then I have been moving my wood chips away from the open slits with long tongs (lots of work) and getting a great smoke. I do plan to try the foil coverage thing though. 

As for the water pan, I'm coming in on the latter end because my pan is rectangular but still a headache. I burned up the first one with the first two smokes and Masterbuilt graciously mailed me another one. I now cover my  water pan inside for all smokes with heavy duty aluminum foil.  I also found that apple juice seems to last longer than water. We don't mind the apple juice taste at all lol! This smoking thing is awesome. Being a griller year round including during below zero wind chills, I think this is the way to go. My gas grill and two charcoal grills are kinda lonely since July 2015:th_crybaby2: but, that's life! Thanks again for all the great info!


----------



## no peek n

Nice job on gettn into slow & low cookin, Do your self a favor and try the cast iron pan trick again, go to Wally world or Kmart and get a new one that is not season, (raw iron), and set it right on top of the chip pan with the slots in it, It gives the pan enough space from the flame so the (Chunks) remember "CHUNKS" not chips, so they just "Smolder" and I have Never..!! had a wood flare up and catch fire..Just get the smoker up to temp and hold steady at 225-240* and I toss in (2) Chunks each the size of a metal Ground Pepper can from your pantry, that i have had soaking for about an hr, that i keep 4-5 still in a water pan next to the smoker and if i use 3, i put 3 more back in the water, so i can rotate them, and after about 4-5 chunks all burnt up to dust , get a oven glove dump the ashes out in the dirt and put the pan back in "FAST" toss 2 chunks back in and close the door ASAP, and just let the smoker come back up by its self , don't jack with the Temp knob if the smoker has kept a consistent temp trough the cooking spand, sometimes if you Fiddle with the knob to crank up the temp to get it back to the 225* or so temp, faster sometimes just screws up the settings and then you have to go through to whole  temp adjusting P.I.N.A.$$ ritual all over again...AND PLEASE if you haven't yet get the ET-732 Maverick Digital monitor...that lit Gem saved my A$$ so many times with Briskets and Butts...Now I have (2) just for a back up....LOVE them...













Picture 007.jpg



__ no peek n
__ Oct 16, 2015


----------



## pdqgp

Fired our smoker up for the first time in 2016.    Two full racks of pork ribs in the works for today's celebration.













OY6A6454%20web_zps8riabsjs.jpg



__ pdqgp
__ May 30, 2016


















OY6A6442%20web_zpsdgccw43e.jpg



__ pdqgp
__ May 30, 2016


----------



## idsmokethat

Has anybody done anything to build a wind break?  I remember seeing a pic of stacked bricks..but I really don't wan to stack bricks around it on my deck.  I'm considering doing something with sheet metal around the sides and back by the legs.

Thoughts?


----------



## lamar

Here is what I did for a wind shield.   Simple to do with any kind of light metal.  












wind shield.jpg



__ lamar
__ Jul 2, 2016


----------



## smoke n brew

I use heavy duty aluminum foils to wind break my smoker and it works great. I have loaded pictures on here of my XL mods if you get the time take a look.

As far as temp control goes with the standard requlator/ controller, close the vents down to about 1/3 open position. NO, it will not make your food taste funky or anything else. You adjust the amount of smoke you generate based on the amount of airflow through the smoker. I does not taste acrid or anything else and I have been running my smoker this way for years. Just my $0.02.


----------



## ron matthews

Hey folks ! new to the site. Just bought a Masterbuilt propane smoker. I have an electric smoker ( Bradley) Can I use the Bradley pucks or do I have to use chips? Also should I soak them in water first?


----------



## jimmy1957

I don't see any reason you can't use the bradley pucks, I don't soak my wood but there is people that do.


----------



## zamazoz

I have a Vertical propane Masterbuilt.  I did the mail box mod and use pellets.  I don't see why you couldn't use the pucks.


----------



## ron matthews

Thanks for the response. I'll try both ways before I take it up to my camp .


----------



## idsmokethat

@zamazoz  What is the mailbox mod that you're talking about?


----------



## zamazoz

I have a mail box on the side of the smoker and run a tube through the side of the smoker. Inside the mail box, I use the "A-Maze-N Smoker" and burn flavored pellets. I don't use wood chip's or chunks.  I only have to check the water level every two hours or so. It works great.


----------



## ron matthews

Thanks! I'll try both and let you know.


----------



## mwstoddard

I'm totally new to smoking and your solution to the chip pan is exactly what I was looking for.  I assumed that I could use foil to do that but it's always nice to have it verified - great ideas here in your post!!


----------



## r2 builders

Hi guys  
Would you mind giving some info on your smoker and how you have it set up.
I have been working with my Master Built 2 door propane smoker and have made some mods to improve the performance. 
Let me know,
Nov harm no foul if you are okay with where you are at.


----------



## jasinil2006

I received a Masterbuilt vertical two-door smoker for Christmas. This thread has been invaluable! I modified my smoker to include a base with casters, removable wind shields for the base, a gasket to seal the doors and insulation to reduce heat loss. I also have used a cast iron pan on top of the wood chip tray and I picked up a Maverick 732 thermometer. Oh, and I replaced the regulator with one that has a needle valve.

This thread has made my first attempts at smoking - a couple different sets of ribs and a smokerful of pork butts for pulled pork - much more successful.

I still have a bit of trouble maintaining a steady temperature in the smoker. It seems like I'm constantly bouncing back between 205 and 250 when I'm shooting for 225, but otherwise, this inexpensive smoker is producing some great smoked foods.

Thanks to TT Ace for starting this thread and thanks to everyone who has added their ideas, too. It's all been super helpful.


----------



## w2hr

I sure am proud of my Thermo Works dual called SMOKE. It is so fast & nice to set up on the covered porch a& have a refreshment ot choice & be able to monitor changes and has a nice warning on upper & lower temperatures with both probes.

Harold from Grants Pass, OR


----------



## snaggletoe

Mine is two yrs old. I never needed the needle valve mod or the door gasket mod. Mine can be set as low as 100 degrees F and is very stable with the stock controls. The door seals just fine.

I got rid of the stock chip pan. I never used it once. Anyone want to trade for a AMNPS product?  I have a square cast iron chip pan mounted 1/4 inch above the top of the burner. My chip pan has a cast iron cover with vent holes. I use chunks, chips,  or dust. Mostly chunks. I have added a wooden base on casters with a three sided wind shield. 

I keep the vent 100% open all the time. Love this smoker!













Smoker front.jpg



__ snaggletoe
__ Jan 31, 2017


















Smoker back.jpg



__ snaggletoe
__ Jan 31, 2017


----------



## jimmy1957

Snaggletoe, Could you post some pictures of your cast iron chip pan?


----------



## snaggletoe

Cast Iron Chip Pan. This one was given to me. I have no idea what brand or where it even came from??  Works great though. The bolts are drilled and tapped for any needed height adjustments. These photos where taken when the smoker was brand new.













IMG_20140528_200618_127.jpg



__ snaggletoe
__ Feb 1, 2017


















IMG_20140528_200611_310.jpg



__ snaggletoe
__ Feb 1, 2017


















IMG_20140528_200558_016.jpg



__ snaggletoe
__ Feb 1, 2017


----------



## jimmy1957

That looks great, But why would you need the lid? My MGS is 44 inch and I have 2 burners that are tubes like on a regular gas grill, Wish I had just the 1 burner like yours.


----------



## smoker21

Yeah, I have the two burner also.  The cast iron pan was the first thing I added, I haven't found the sweet spot for it yet. I have purchased some Nomax felt from Amazon and some foil backed insulation from Lowe's. I'm not sure what to do with the water pan and it's rack. I have some foil wrapped bricks I've been putting on a lower rack. If I was to leave the smoker in the same place, I'd add some foiled bricks in the bottom also.

Still not comfy with it yet.

JD


----------



## r2 builders

Snaggletoe,
My smoker looks like the same model as mine.
Mine is only about 6 months old.
I can't hold Temps that low without getting flame blowout. 
I have a wind skirt identical to yours.
Any ideas?


----------



## jimmy1957

Smoker21 said:


> Yeah, I have the two burner also. The cast iron pan was the first thing I added, I haven't found the sweet spot for it yet. I have purchased some Nomax felt from Amazon and some foil backed insulation from Lowe's. I'm not sure what to do with the water pan and it's rack. I have some foil wrapped bricks I've been putting on a lower rack. If I was to leave the smoker in the same place, I'd add some foiled bricks in the bottom also.
> 
> Still not comfy with it yet.
> 
> JD


​I thought looking at your pictures that it looks like you have 1 burner with that round shield under your pan, Mine is burners are more open.


----------



## smoker21

Picture taken just before 2nd burn.













IMG_2306.JPG



__ smoker21
__ Feb 2, 2017





Nope. Two controls for two burners. One burner would be easier to mod, but we'll figure it out. [emoji]128527[/emoji]

JD


----------



## smoker21

I still need to do something about the cheap [emoji]128169[/emoji] wheels. I thinking that making a dolly with sides and strapping the smoker down to it.

What did everyone else do?













image.jpg



__ smoker21
__ Feb 2, 2017






JD


----------



## smoker21

Jimmy1957,

I try to get you some better pictures of the burners later.

JD


----------



## snaggletoe

jimmy1957

You probably wouldn't need the lid.

I think, in some perverse way it helps to reduce flare ups, keeps juices off the wood, helps moderate temp, or just IS because that's how it was given to me - which all contribute to my enjoyment of smoking. If I ever have to replace it,  I will use an old cast iron skillet without a lid.

r2Builders

I think I just got real lucky with mine. I read about lots of issues with temp control. Mine just worked great right out of the box.

Three inch diameter casters on mine because that's what I had kickin around.

Some recent smokes.

Bacon  













Slabs in smoker.jpg



__ snaggletoe
__ Feb 1, 2017


















Bacon sliced 2.jpg



__ snaggletoe
__ Feb 1, 2017






Venison Summer Sausage













Summer Sausage.jpg



__ snaggletoe
__ Feb 1, 2017


















Bacon sliced 2.jpg



__ snaggletoe
__ Feb 2, 2017


----------



## smoker21

Snaggletoe,

Lookin great!!!

Some recent smokes.

BTW, what did you do to improve the [emoji]128169[/emoji] Wheels??

JD


----------



## smoker21

Jimmy1957, 
Here's some pics.












IMG_2615.JPG



__ smoker21
__ Feb 2, 2017


















IMG_2617.JPG



__ smoker21
__ Feb 2, 2017


















IMG_2625.JPG



__ smoker21
__ Feb 2, 2017





​I thought looking at your pictures that it looks like you have 1 burner with that round shield under your pan, Mine is burners are more open.
[/quote

JD


----------



## jimmy1957

Thanks for the pictures, I made a dolly to put my smoker on, Had the wood laying in my workshop and bought the wheels for $3 at and auction, Took the wheels off that came with the smoker then I bolted the smoker to the dolly.


----------



## smoker21

jimmy1957 said:


> Thanks for the pictures, I made a dolly to put my smoker on, Had the wood laying in my workshop and bought the wheels for $3 at and auction, Took the wheels off that came with the smoker then I bolted the smoker to the dolly.


I have a piece of 3/4" plywood that's going the cause. That and maybe to shore up the legs a bit.

JD


----------



## snaggletoe

Smoker21 - My unit did not come with sht wheels. It came with NO wheels. Check out post #186. I built a small dolly of scrap rough cut 1inch wood I had laying around and then attached it to the bottom of the stock legs. Then installed 3inch diameter industrial casters on a 3/8 threaded stud into the dolly corners.


----------



## smoker21

Snaggletoe said:


> Smoker21 - My unit did not come with sht wheels. It came with NO wheels. Check out post #186. I built a small dolly of scrap rough cut 1inch wood I had laying around and then attached it to the bottom of the stock legs. Then installed 3inch diameter industrial casters on a 3/8 threaded stud into the dolly corners.


I did see them, they looked so much like they belonged that I missed the mod!

Looking good!
[emoji]128522[/emoji]

JD


----------



## jimmy1957

Smoker21 said:


> I have a piece of 3/4" plywood that's going the cause. That and maybe to shore up the legs a bit.
> 
> JD


​Not sure how the plywood would hold up in the weather but just put a good coat of outdoor paint on and you should be alright, I used locust then put a good coat of black high temp rust-oleum paint on.


----------



## smoker21

jimmy1957 said:


> ​Not sure how the plywood would hold up in the weather but just put a good coat of outdoor paint on and you should be alright, I used locust then put a good coat of black high temp rust-oleum paint on.



It's pressure treated, so weather won't be a problem, though I don't know about painting it.

JD


----------



## trillo15

I had the same problem with mine.  Easiest way to get the flame lower that "low" to reduce heat, is to take the knob past high, towards off.  Once it passes the high mark and goes towards off, you can choke it right down to nothing!  No extra $$ with special valves or regulators.


----------



## smoker21

Thanks Trillo15, I'll check it out.

JD


----------



## jimmy1957

Trillo15 said:


> I had the same problem with mine.  Easiest way to get the flame lower that "low" to reduce heat, is to take the knob past high, towards off.  Once it passes the high mark and goes towards off, you can choke it right down to nothing!  No extra $$ with special valves or regulators.


​I tried that with mine but it kept blowing out if you get any wind, So I like the special valve.


----------



## ericksaint

jimmy1957 said:


> ​I tried that with mine but it kept blowing out if you get any wind, So I like the special valve.



Same exact problem I was having. For whatever reason, the needle valve didn't have the same issues for me while trying to hold lower temps.


----------



## Mkadman

Started my first cook. Yesterday I did a burn with nothing in in for about 1.5 hours and did first cook today. Use a skillet for the wood and put foil in bottom pan. Unfortunately no smoke at all. Have therm probe and temp is right but haven’t been able to get any smoke at all. Wood is dry. Should I take foil off of bottom pan under skillet in next cook to get wood to smoke? Any suggestions are helpful.


----------



## r2 builders

Mkadman said:


> Started my first cook. Yesterday I did a burn with nothing in in for about 1.5 hours and did first cook today. Use a skillet for the wood and put foil in bottom pan. Unfortunately no smoke at all. Have therm probe and temp is right but haven’t been able to get any smoke at all. Wood is dry. Should I take foil off of bottom pan under skillet in next cook to get wood to smoke? Any suggestions are helpful.


----------



## r2 builders

Is your rig a two burner or a single burner?

r2


----------



## Mkadman

r2 builders said:


> Is your rig a two burner or a single burner?
> 
> r2


Single burner


----------



## r2 builders

I am using a Masterbuilt 30" 2 door propane smoker. 
I made some mods to it, one of which is tossing the chip pan that comes with unit.
I was getting flare ups of fire, no smoke.
As you did I replaced piece with a 10" CI skillet.
At first I had the skillet to close to the burner but the fire would just flare up and not burn the chunks of wood I am using (No chips and I don't soak the chunks in water)
I modified the chip pan as shown in the pics.
I usuall bring the chamber up to a high heat and get the chunks burning then cut the temp back to where I want it.
So far I am getting consistent smoke down even down to TBD.

Long post back but hopefully this helps 

r2


----------



## smoker21

I like your idea of putting feet on your skillet.  I have the 2 burner/2 door, so I'll have to figure out a different plan.
When the temps rise above zero I'll play around with it.  I'd love to get the same flavor my local grocery store gets from their (Much bigger!) gas rig.  I also wish there was a way to regulate the temp. 

Oh well.

JD

<<As you did I replaced piece with a 10" CI skillet.
At first I had the skillet to close to the burner but the fire would just flare up and not burn the chunks of wood I am using (No chips and I don't soak the chunks in water)
I modified the chip pan as shown in the pics.>>


----------

